# How Long



## mikezbbygrl (Feb 16, 2009)

Did it take your cockatiels to warm up to you?? I have 4. I've had them for 5 days so far. I know thats to soon. lol Just wondering. 
One of them talk. Sam, He used to say "Hello Sam" So i go up to the cage and say "hello Sam" hoping he'll talk back to me. lol Then I'll know who he is. lol 
I go up to the cage and sweetly talk to them.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some birds take months. Just keep trying. pull up a chair when you talk to the birds. Being lower makes you less of a threat. Also don't look directly at them. Or at least don't stare when you are trying to get to know them. They will think you want to eat them.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had Holly since Dec. 23rd and although she does enjoy my company she will not tolerate my touching her. The only time she has ever "Stepped up" is when she has flown off her play area and got into a situation that frightens her. Of course then she is ALL ABOUT me and getting her back to where she feels safe again, but once there the "Look, but don't touch" rule is stricktly enforced by her. She may never be a bird that will enjoy being on me or allow me to scritch her head and I'm OK with that.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

it would drive me crazy if i could'nt touch my birds:wacko:.cockatiels will eventually let you touch them in the right conditions.for example, mona feels alot more comfortable sitting on my hand or shoulder with cheeks next to her.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

shy bird said:


> it would drive me crazy if i could'nt touch my birds:wacko:.cockatiels will eventually let you touch them in the right conditions.for example, mona feels alot more comfortable sitting on my hand or shoulder with cheeks next to her.


 With Holly maybe we should say "MOST cockatiels will eventually let you touch them." She just is not comfortable around hands at all, they frighten her. I don't know what her past was like prior to coming to me but I think what damage was done most likely will never be 100% un-done.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

The three most important ingrediants here are;time,patience and TLC.
Terri,it sounds like Holly was never socialized and maybe neglected.With older birds it takes longer to get them to trust the hand.I'm sure others have told you all about techniques to get your girl to step up,so I won't preach them here.
To the original poster,it's only been a couple of days.You have to earn thier trust before anything else.Since you have multiple birds it may take longer.I know a local owner who has a 33 year old male Normal Grey.So remember,time is on your side.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

Terri Peters said:


> With Holly maybe we should say "MOST cockatiels will eventually let you touch them." She just is not comfortable around hands at all, they frighten her. I don't know what her past was like prior to coming to me but I think what damage was done most likely will never be 100% un-done.


as soon as she gets used to you she will love you like crazy and all fear of hands will go away.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

For Spike it took about 2 weeks of course he was handfed from the breeder. It took even longer to enjoy scritches, I think around 2 months to like them. I have heard of some birds taking up to a year to become comfortable.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had Billy's company since October 08, and he still does not like hands near him. If he chooses to come out on his own, and fly about, then when he lands in an area he is not comfortable with he is OK with stepping up, and riding home on my shoulder. But he will not allow me to have him step up in the cage. I know his previous owner had no time to devote to him, so I am thinking it will take LOTS of time for him to understand I want to be his friend. But as they say, slow and steady wins the race, right? :thumbu::tiel2:


----------

